# Samsung Droid Charge conversion to PagePlus Cellular



## BENDROIDX00

Is it possible to convert Droid Charge to PagePlus on your own? If so can I get a link to a walkthrough or a PM, might be upgrading tomorrow if possible, thank you!


----------



## shrike1978

At the moment, no. People have been working on it on and off over on XDA, but no success.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BENDROIDX00

shrike1978 said:


> At the moment, no. People have been working on it on and off over on XDA, but no success.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


Thank YOU!


----------



## kvswim

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1282051
Here it is if you want to peek at it

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------

